# When did your baby bump start to show?



## Heidi_Lewis

I'm just being nosey really, and wondering when people's bumps started to show? And did you photograph it?

I am a size 8 and have a very flat stomach, so Im going to assume my baby bump will be quite obvious fairly early on? It may sound a bit silly, but throughout my pregnancy I want to have a photo taken once a week as soon as my tummy starts to grow so I can record my baby bump and show my child when they're older :)


----------



## MoonLove

My belly changed from normal and turned into bloat at around 7-8 weeks. I'd say i started getting my bump at 14 weeks and 'popped' at around 18. I did take pics but most from 7-12 looked very similar :D xx


----------



## mumtobe01

I think I looked 'bloated' from about 4 weeks onwards till about 17 weeks when I started to look more pregnant, popping around 19 weeks and now it is definatly undenighable! (sorry cant spell :shy:)


----------



## Treelo

On DS1 my bump didnt show till i was 6mths, on DS2 i was 5mths, im 11+4 on #3 and no sign of a bump yet i have extra padding around my middle alright but i just look like ive eaten a bit much lol!! I had terrible bloating from wk 5 till wk 8.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh gosh....I think mine started to really be prominant around 22 weeks?? Someone asked me the other day where I was hiding the baby :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

with my first i was showing by 13wks lol my second by 11wks and im bloated as heck already and not 5wks till tomorrow :dohh: its normally at the earliest about 10 wks that the uterus gets high enough to actually press on the abdominal wall and caus a "bump"


----------



## HayleyJA

With number 1 I started to show around 14 weeks but was in a 'who ate all the pies' stage until about 19/20 weeks when I popped.

This time around I was rounder almost straight away, and now, at 17 weeks, I look like I did at around 22 weeks last time.

I've popped around 4 weeks earlier, and started feeling movement 3 weeks earlier with number 2 compared to number 1.


----------



## mummylovesyou

only now at 32 weeks that im starting to show , not overally that big atm but in the last last ive started noticing my stomach getting bigger


----------



## SkyBaby

Mine's really started to show this last week and I'm 15 weeks. I've done the photos too and done them from as soon as I found out in case it looks different looking back - easier then deciding when to start. Although I've done them lying down and sitting down and I now realise standing up shows it most so I may have to change.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i took pictures from the very beginning (4 weeks), i was thin too (uk6/8) and thought i'd show early... yeaaaah NOT,
i was well over half way when i finally looked really pregnant, before that i just looked like i ate a big bowl of pasta.
at my 22w apointment the nurse said "aw, it's starting to show!" "well i'd hope so" "*check notes* oh my, that far already, you're hiding it well!"

ppl who know you will notice, but ppl who don't know you...they won't


i've taken them weekly standing up and also monthly lying down (took even longer to see any difference there lol)


----------



## emily86

i started to show around 6 months with my first and around 17 weeks this time around x


----------



## Pretty Please

31 weeks and people might notice if they were looking at my stomach but i have a very small bump for my timings


----------



## Bexxx

I'm only just beginning to show, and that's if I'm staring at my naked tummy, with clothes on you'd have no idea I was pregnant.
I wanted to take photos every week, but there was literally no change until recently :(


----------



## tinnkx

With my first when I was full term I wore just a hoody on my due date and on my photo you cant tell i was pregnant!! although did buy a pair of size 8 maternity jeans which I did need. With my 2nd I was still small really but I probably did show a little earlier although again on my due date with a baggy jumper you wouldnt notice!! - on my third now and im sooo bloated!! only 9 weeks but a big tummy! im a size 8uk but wont squeeze into my norm jeans now but to be honest i stopped wearing them when i found out as i got paranoid that it wouldnt do me any good with tight clothing. I've suffered terrible with constipation this time, sorry tmi! but my tummy feels all squidgy and stodgy.. not nice atall.. I just feel fat :( and dont know what to wear, in the morning im flatish around midday i get a bloat then in the eve im all puffed out and during midnight peeing I feel like i'm months gone! crazy!!


----------



## Lizzeh

I started showing around 22 weeks, from week 14 on I had a bit of a bloated belly. Been having a really proper bump since 7 months I think. :D


----------



## Angel3000

With my first one i didnt start showing till i was around 15-16 weeks and by the end of it i looked like one of those bouncey/shakey balloon ball things ya get at a fair ground.
With this one i started showing at around 2 months gone and so far i dont think i'm as big as what i was with my first. i do have pictures of the bump from when it started showing and the're in the "your Bumps" thread in "third trimester"


----------



## Blah11

I didn't get a bump with my daughter til I was about 25 weeks and didnt 'pop' until I was over 30 weeks.

This time nothing yet but im fatter lol, so will prob show a lot sooner.


Spoiler
https://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r5/aryandeity/292.jpg 29+2 and still who ate all the pies stage LOL

https://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r5/aryandeity/32WK.jpg 32 weeks and obviously pregnant


----------



## Filby09

Mine started to show at around 11 weeks, but it was only a small bump now at 15 weeks there is no question over it being just bloated. I must have really weak stomach muscles for it to show so much but then this is my second so I cant say that I'm really that surprised that it is on show already x


----------



## XJessicaX

This is my first, and I started showing around 31 weeks. Havent had any strangers notice I am pregnant though even now!


----------



## Moti

With this one by 10 weeks. I got pregnant 2 months after giving birth so I think that had something to do with it.


----------



## liljellybean

im 20weeks this week and mines just starting to show not overly big but startin to look pregnant now :) x


----------



## sillysilly7

I got a chubby tummy around 12 weeks, by 15 weeks it was becoming clear I was pregnant and not just fat and I popped at 16 weeks. I'm only 17 weeks now and feel huge already. Makes me feel bad to hear about people not looking pregnant until in the 30's!


----------



## sam#3

mine has been the same for about the last 3/4 weeks and it look bumpish but its soft so i know its not popped yet, i think it will prob be in another 3-5 weeks that i 'pop' and get the proper hard bump :)


----------

